# aquatech filter any good?



## Harliquin (Aug 12, 2012)

i recently *acquired* an aquatech 5-15 filter, im already using an aqueon filter of some sorts and i was wondering if the aquatech was any good to replace or use in addition to the aqueon?
thanks


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Always add a second filter instead of replacing.


----------



## Harliquin (Aug 12, 2012)

Theres no cutout section in the back so i can only have one, id be glad to do a lidless thing but im afraid the fish will jump


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What sort of lid do you have? Many are cutout-able


----------



## Harliquin (Aug 12, 2012)

Theres a pre cut section for the filter and the rest is solid, there is a cut out section but its only about 2x3"


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

These are good little workhorses. They last a long time and seldom flood (clogged media causes the overflow to go back into the tank). I do think they are more appropriate for a 5 than a 15.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

If its not glass or metal, you can easily cut more space out with some tin snips, or something of the sort. I doubt you will have fish jump out problems, most of my tanks are open, or minimally covered with glass. Out of all my years doing this, I have only had 2 fish jump out, and both were known for it. One of them (a SAE) had actually jumped out many times, but I kept saving him, until he learned his lesson (cats found him, didnt kill him though). 

Both are on the low end of filters, and personally wouldnt use them unless I had extra tank space. Though its not like they wont work, just not very well compared to other HOBs on the market.


----------

